# A-MAZE-N Products Holiday Sale = 20% Off



## tjohnson (Dec 15, 2013)

*For all you last minute Holiday Shoppers*​*20% Off All Orders **$49.98 & **Over *​ ​*http://amazenproducts.com *​ ​ ​*Coupon Code = HOLIDAYSALE2013*​ ​*Sale Ends 12/31/13*​ ​


----------



## driedstick (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Todd I will be getting me a Maverick 732  will this still have the free shipping?? either way great deal....

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 15, 2013)

Todd that is a damn fine gesture in the Holiday Season when money is tight for so many. Thank You, Happy Holidays and continued success in the New Year!!!...JJ


----------



## geerock (Dec 15, 2013)

Todd
You've always been great to the folks at SMF.  All those new Xmas smokers are going to need your products. Happy Holidays to you and may the new year bring to you your most successful season.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Todd, I just ordered the Mav and 8ft of your q-matz 24" My smoker is now really set.

You can not find a better deal than this or any better customer support. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## little smokey (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey Todd thanks for the Tatonka Dust on the last go around, that is some awesome and unique stuff.  I have used it on Chicken and burgers so far, gotta get a whole bird done in that stuff soon.


----------



## caribou (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a Canadian Supplier of your products?\

thank you


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2013)

Caribou said:


> I'm looking for a Canadian Supplier of your products?\
> 
> thank you


I just went on his web site and this is the Canadian Supplier he has listed good luck

http://bbqs.com/


----------



## caribou (Dec 19, 2013)

just noticed it too. thanks alot.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Todd! Finally gonna get those Q-matz I've had my eye on.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 19, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Thanks Todd! Finally gonna get those Q-matz I've had my eye on.


I highly recommend those Q-mats. I just smoked a meatloaf last Sunday, and I've never had an easier time taking the loaf off the grill. And it rolled right off the mat onto the cooking board, no problem, too.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 19, 2013)

I just ordered 7 feet of the 24" q-matz and there was a 1/2 Off Q-MATZ coupon [QMATZ-0006] automatically applied, bringing the total from $57 to $28.....not bad at all! Thanks Todd!


----------

